# Seat Selection Aer Lingus - Cost?



## Grizzly

I am trying to find out, without success, on the Aer Lingus Website where they display their charges for selecting certain seats on the plane. Can anyone enlighten me as to where they are?


----------



## 26cb

click on the 'need help ?' tab, then on the seat fees link.....


----------



## 26cb

*Seat Fees*

Shorthaul flights on A320/321 aircraftRow 1-5Start from €10 to €15 (£7 or £8.50)Exit RowsStart from €15 to €25 (£10 or £14)Other RowsStart from €3 to €5 (£2 or £3.50)Shorthaul flights on larger A330 aircraftAirbus A330-300Premium Seatsweb€70airport€80Row: 9/10/11/13/14/15/16
€10Exit Rows€15Remaining Rows€3Airbus A330-200Premium Seatsweb€70airport€80Row: 12/13/14/15/16/17/18
€10Exit Rows€15Remaining Rows€3Orlando flightsAirbus A330-200Premium Seatsweb€275/$385 airport€325/$455


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks 26cb. On the Malaga flight they are using a A330-300.  They have listed "Premium Seats" at €70. Any idea where these are on the plane?  Also they list rows 9 to 16 as costing €10.  Any idea as to how much rows 1 to 9 cost?


----------



## gm88

Alternatively, do not pay for "Seat selection" at time of booking, but check in online as soon as the online check-in opens for your flight (usually 30 hours before hand with Aer Lingus) and you can choose your own seats then for free!


----------



## soy

The Premium seats are the first 4 rows of the plane. They are business class seats in a 2-2-2 configuration. Rows 9 onwards are economy and are in a 2-4-2 configuration. There is no row 5-9 as the 4 rows of larger seats take up the same amount of space as 9 rows of economy seats.

As there is no business market on this route, they are selling 'a business class seat with economy class service' for the extra 70euro. 

These seats are significantly larger and more comfortable than the standard seats (think comfy armchair).


----------



## redchariot

Can never see the point of pre-booking seats at the front of the plane unless you know you will be in a hurry with hand luggage only (if you have checked in luggage you still have to wait at the carousel no matter where you sit on the plane). As a previous poster stated you can choose seats for free at online check-in up to 30hrs previously.

The only circumstances I would pre-book seats would be emergency exit seats and only then I would do it if it was a long flight or if I was a particularly tall person


----------



## PyritePete

gm88 said:


> Alternatively, do not pay for "Seat selection" at time of booking, but check in online as soon as the online check-in opens for your flight (usually 30 hours before hand with Aer Lingus) and you can choose your own seats then for free!


 
+1, i use the FastPass at the airport for free


----------



## soy

For the OP - you will not be allowed to select the business class seats without paying. 

If you wait until check-in you will have a choice from any of the economy seats that have not already been taken. There is no charge for this.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Strangely, if you look at  http://www.seatguru.com/airlines/Aer_Lingus/Aer_Lingus_Airbus_A330-300.php

you will see that the "good seats" they list for Aer Lingus have a different row number than those that appear on the Aer Lingus website.


----------



## Slim

PyritePete said:


> +1, i use the FastPass at the airport for free


 
what is the FastPass?


----------



## gm88

Fastpass are the machines in the Airport where you check-in yourself. Machine allows you to select your seat and it issues your boarding pass. If you have luggage, you then go to a "Bag and Tag" desk and drop it off.

http://www.aerlingus.com/cgi-bin/ob...dfki.0&Category=3&P_OID=-8221&C_OID=536889775


----------



## Slim

Hi gm88

It was rude of me not to thank you for this information. I have since used this system and found that the queue for Bag Drop was as bad as ever the check in queue was. Bit of a scam in my opinion. Cheers anyway, Slim


----------

